# Looking for GSD Rescue Directory



## Busters Mama (Feb 23, 2010)

I have a dog supply website where I am trying to promote adopting from shelters. I am looking for a website that offers GSD Resue Shelters across the country. Does anybody know of any?:help: If you do will you please PM me. Thanks for your help!!


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

If you go to the AKC website, there is a listing of "registered" breed rescues for each breed with them. I don't think that's what it is actually called, but I'm sure you can come across it if you google it. That's probably the easiest, although I cannot vouch for the reputability 
of the rescues on the list.


----------



## KITTIEG (Feb 28, 2010)

Might try petfinders.com. T
They picture all the pets from where ever.
From our area, if you click on the rescue group & it will take you to their websites.


----------



## mychance (Oct 22, 2007)

Busters Mama said:


> I have a dog supply website where I am trying to promote adopting from shelters. I am looking for a website that offers GSD Resue Shelters across the country.


Are you looking for shelters or rescue groups using volunteer foster homes? 

Both of the suggestions above will get you started with a good list of rescue groups and shelter facilities across the country, but you'll have to looks in multiple places to get the most comprehensive list. For example, neither of the GSD rescue groups I know of here in SE Pennsylvania are on the AKC list, but we are both listed with the German Shepherd Dog Club of America:

Save a Shepherd Rescue Alliance
German Shepherd Rescue of Southeastern PA

You could probably find even more groups that aren't on either of those lists by doing a google search for GSD rescue in each state. 

Good luck with your project and thanks for supporting rescue!


----------



## bigskyfarm (Mar 1, 2009)

There is a pretty extensive list on www.lasthopesafehaven.com also.


----------



## Busters Mama (Feb 23, 2010)

Thank you to all for your help. I will get these sites posted on my website.


----------

